# UK to NZ with children aged 15, 13 & 9. One with Aspergers.



## Rich&Leanne.C (Jun 20, 2013)

Hello all,

I am moving to Auckland with my wife and 3 children in October 2013 and im after advice on schools for them.

My daughter (our eldest) will be 15 in august (29th) and we are unsure if we should wait here in the UK until she has completed her gcse's or make the move in October as planned? She is predicted to get all C's & B's @ GCSE and she might sneak an A. she is currently thinking of doing Geography, History & Travel & tourism at A level, if we were still in the UK?? Any thought very welcome??

Our middle child (boy) is 13 and is diagnosed with aspergers and ADHD. He has a full educational statement and is in main stream school, but it has been a struggle at times to keep him there. As aspergers children often are, he is incredibly bright but really struggles with getting distracted and annoyed by other students. Could anyone recommend a good school in or near Auckland that has a good experience of working with children with aspergers????? He is currently medicated with concerta xl which is a methylphenidate hydrochloride, would we get this over in NZ?? Does anyone have any experience of this??

Our youngest (boy) is 9. This seems fairly straight forward that he would fit into school and start working towards the nz quals. Again any thoughts??

Any help on any of the above would be massively appreciated.


----------

